

Google releases standalone Youtube iOS app - miketucker
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/youtube/id544007664?mt=8

======
Samuel_Michon
It's an app for iPhone, it's not optimized for iPad. Doesn't seem like Google
put much effort into it, just look at the sloppy icon.

~~~
kristofferR
They had to get it out by tomorrow, when Apple will release (or at least
announce) iPhone 6 and iOS 6 without the Youtube app.

This looks like a rush job, but they'll likely improve it quickly. The Google+
app was totally horrible in the beginning, but they quickly made it one of the
best social networking apps on iOS.

~~~
denzil_correa
That's the point! Is this a win-win situation for consumers or no?

------
bookwormAT
What do iOS users think about the design of the app? I'm asking because from
screenshots and a video, it looks the design is a close copy from the Android
app.

How do users accept common patterns like Actionbar or Slideout Menu on an
iPhone?

~~~
geon
I think YouTube borrowed the menu-behind-the-content-when-it-slides-to-the-
right from Facebook. Anyway, that's where I first saw it.

Design-wise, it looks pretty much like the new mobile website.

~~~
christensen_emc
The menu behind the content UI Pattern is actually one of the suggested UI
patterns in the official Android style guide.

~~~
geon
Ah. Found it (they call it "drawers").

<http://developer.android.com/design/patterns/actionbar.html>

------
vpdn
There seems to be currently two entries of the same story on the main page
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4504246>).

In case someone here has kids and would be interested: I'm creating
ToddlerTube, a YouTube iPad app for young kids.

If you have a few minutes, would be awesome if you could help fill out this
three question survey: <http://goo.gl/nYIGD>

(Link to the other post: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4504690>)

~~~
JonLim
Hey! Glad I randomly found this post.

My baby cousins (I have around 6-7, and the number is quickly growing) are all
huge fans of YouTube. Their parents teach them to search for appropriate
things (Thomas the Train and Cars are popular searches) but I am sure they
would love a version specifically for kids.

I'm not sure if I should fill out your form, or if you'd like me to ask the
parents and see what their answers would be.

I often forget about comments I make on HN, so hit me on twitter @jonlim or my
email in my profile.

Cheers!

------
breakall
But where is the new Google Voice Search for iOS app? The new Search app was
supposed to rival Siri. The big tech press splash was weeks ago and claimed it
would be out in days! Is Apple embargoing it like they held back the Google
Voice for iOS app?

------
geon
And about time, too. The old youtube app was the worst of the built in apps.

------
Herald_MJ
I would have thought this would be much lower priority than a Google Maps
native app for iOS, which also will be missing from iPhones when iOS 6
launches.

~~~
mbell
I doubt the teams overlap so priority isn't material to which is released
first.

~~~
boundlessdreamz
Yes. From what I have read youtube is run like a different company

------
kodisha
I couldn't find it via search (croatian store) but i followed link from this
article to the app store, and installed it without any problems

------
Hopka
Not available on the German App Store (yet).

------
rafkin98
It seems that AirPlay is not built-in...

------
chrishan
Does it support offline view?

------
aes256
Not compatible with the iPhone 3G.

Guess I'll stick with the built-in app then...

~~~
mathieuh
The dropping of the app from iOS 6 won't affect you anyway, your iPhone is
stuck on iOS 4.

